#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Επιθεωρητές Συστημάτων Ποιότητας

## HRStrategy

Ο πελάτης μας εταιρία συμβούλων επιχειρήσεων πανελλήνιας εμβέλειας, με μακρά εμπειρία στην ανάπτυξη και εφαρμογή συστημάτων ποιότητας, αναζητά,
συμβούλους εξειδικευμένους στην ανάπτυξη και εφαρμογή Συστημάτων Διαχείρισης κατά ISO (9001,14001,45001,22000,22301,27001 κα.) για υλοποίηση έργων σε πελάτες της, με προοπτική την μακροχρόνια συνεργασία.

Απαραίτητη η σχετική εμπειρία, η ικανότητα ανάπτυξης παραδοτέων σε ελληνική και σε αγγλική γλώσσα), η ύπαρξη τιμολογίου παροχής υπηρεσιών και η δυνατότητα για ταξίδια εντός κι εκτός Ελλάδος.

Επιθυμητό πτυχίο μηχανικού, οικονομολόγου, διοίκησης επιχειρήσεων.

Επιθυμητή η εμπειρία ως επιθεωρητής συστημάτων σε φορείς πιστοποίησης.

Βιογραφικά σημειώματα στα οποία παρακαλείστε να αναφέρετε τη θέση για την οποία ενδιαφέρεστε μπορείτε να στέλνετε στο cv@hrstrategy.gr

*Hrstrategy Human Resources* *Management* *Consultants**:* εταιρία συμβούλων απασχόλησης, για τις ανάγκες των επιχειρήσεων σε επαγγελματίες και επιστήμονες όλων των ειδικοτήτων αιχμής.

----------

